# Look KG461 - scrape in frame - how bad is this?



## ClintL (Aug 30, 2004)

A friend had a new Look KG461 that I bought from him, but in the packing/shipping, the front brake got wedged under the frame and gouged the down tube. Went through the paint and into the tube, but not real deep and not a huge scrape. (see pictures) Should I fill this with epoxy/glue or something, just let it go, or be worried? It's not in the lug, and I think it will be fine, but I'm a long way from an expert and thought some other opinions would be good.

Thanks

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

I'm not and expert at all but it doesn't look like much. I'd ride it.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Second that.


----------

